# This past week on the Poodle Farm...lol!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

More of the kids...

Henry




Jagger




Quincy being coy


Journey just being her stunning self


Pearl all scissored pretty


Monkey Pants taking over the love seat outside


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

wow! each and every one of those dogs is absolutely gorgeous!
after seeing them, I can totally understand why someone would want to have more than one poodle


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Love the photos. I hope I can have a poodle/dog farm one day!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Love them all! Pearls pigment is just amazing! I don't think I have ever seen an apricot with such dark skin! She is just lovely.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Just in absolute awe of those stunning dogs. Totally gorgeous!! And as for all those tummies...!!!


----------



## ososmart (Jan 2, 2015)

I can't get enough pics of Journey, she is stunning. She passes her great features down to her kids.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

What great, fun photos of gorgeous (and adorable) dogs!!


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

It's absolutely fascinating to me how every single poodle looks like an individual.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What remarkable Poodles!!!! The Girls look like girls and are feminine, and the boys look like boys, and look masculine! All wonderfully gorgeous examples of a well bred Spoo!!! You have much to be proud of!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

pearl is turning into a platinum blonde - maybe you should have named her marilyn. she remains the golden poodle as far as i am concerned.


----------



## Jasper Rules (Jul 12, 2015)

All of your poodles are simply gorgeous! I especially loved the one of Journey's pose! She knows that she is a star!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you all very much. I have myself been marvelling at how the girls look so girly and the boys definitely look like boys. And there is a distinct difference in size too. They are a wonderful bunch.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

They are all simply stunning. 

I especially enjoyed the one of Jagger melted into a puddle by his ball. Too cute!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm speechless...what gorgeous poodles!


----------

